# Nightcrawler



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody seen it?

Going tonight, I know fury has good reviews but this looks appealing to me, more of a mind bender...


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

There's no spoilers within.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw it last weekend and can't remember ever seeing a worse film. Bad story, never gets going, then ends really strangely. 

But it all comes down to opinion, the guy in the vid above clearly loved it so make of that what you will.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Eddy said:


> But it all comes down to opinion, the guy in the vid above clearly loved it so make of that what you will.


Beauty of film really.
You couldn't pay me to watch mamma mia but it's the second highest grocing film in the UK behind avatar and in front of dark knight.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well here's my review after seeing it tonight....I'll be as eloquent as I can be....

Absolute dog crap!

I mean seriously, I get 'deep' movies, thought provoking movies, I get clever films, I have common sense, a good memory I got brilliant grades at school and college...I'm not a thicko...

Why...why are all these movies where the lead actors are tipped to win oscars for their performance utter rubbish.

How can people say that this is a creepy thought provoking movie I don't know, it had no personality, it had no style, it had a very weak story, it wasn't complex, it was all there for everybody to see.

If this is what is classed as an intelligent, moving, thought provoking thriller these days....then cinema is doomed.

Waste of money!

Can you tell that I liked it?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

asonda said:


> Absolute dog crap!


Don't mince your words dude. Lol
I'd heard nothing but good reviews. Might give it a swerve:thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i saw fury last night. Some issues with it but i really enjoyed it tbh


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Don't mince your words dude. Lol
> I'd heard nothing but good reviews. Might give it a swerve:thumb:


Give it a go when it's released in a few months time on the tv.

It was the same with American Hustle, loads of critics gave it the best reviews ever, that it was a masterpiece etc...

Don't know anybody in the real world that got as turned on watching it as these so called critics.



aerodynamic18 said:


> i saw fury last night. Some issues with it but i really enjoyed it tbh


I've heard lots of good things from normal people about Fury, I'm not going to see it in the cinema though, I think I'll wait until blu ray for that one.

To be honest, I think unless it's a massive blockbuster like marvel avengers, interstellar, superman, ff7, I'm not going to bother wasting money on going to the movies anymore...


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i thought some of the battle scenes were worth the big screen and the sound system. I do like that the local cinema is all digital now. Even better due to my part time degree i do i get student discount


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I seen it last night too. Utter rubbish. As you said, the story never gets going and is very repetitive at the start.

I thought it picked up at the part with the Police crash and was hoping the film was going to turn out good but then it ended lol.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw this last night , there were a few decent scenes but overall not a movie I would recommend to go watch at the cinema


----------

